# Organic HUMAN fertilizer????



## Dadforfive (Mar 1, 2014)

I understand using cow, goat, pig, chicken and other animals . . . poop, as a good fertilizer. Understanding there is an "ick" factor to the idea, any thoughts or ideas of using human waste? I was thinking of emptying the septic tank into a compost pile in late fall, covering and mixing with mulch, wood chips, leftovers from the crops, leaves, whatever and letting it compost during the winter. Plow it into the garden in the spring before planting. I think it sounds too easy, which probably means I am missing something. WHAT am I missing? Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I pee in my garden and around the plants all the time. It is high in nitrogen and also lets rabbits, deer and other critters know that a predator is in the area. I have never pooped in the garden but would think that if you consume a safe diet, it would be a safe compost. Like any animal waste, compost at temp and then spread around.

My current read, "Farmers of Forty Centuries" about farming in China, Korea and Japan, published in the 1900's, practices this. NOTHING goes to waste and it is all sold to local farmers.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

If you do a search on the term *humanure* you will find a ton of information.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Milorganite is a common bagged product like what you are suggesting.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milorganite

like the old saying --when the Milorganite hits the fan.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Humanure is great, sawdust toilets and composting toilets are great. 
When dealing with a septic tank situation I would be very careful. With anaerobic bacteria you get some really truly nasty stuff growing in there. If I were to use it for vegetable production I would want several years of aerobic decomposition first, personally. On the other hand in situations where it is removed from direct production I would be less concerned. Fruit trees, animal forage, even grains are much less susceptible to contamination and as such are safer and easier to utilize with this type of material. I also personally would not use humanure directly on root veggies unless it sat for many years, even knowing it is likely safe.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Organic*

I like to think all my manure is organic. :laugh:


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

residual drug from medicine , chemicals from cleaning, your body waste is not just food but virus and bacteria not good to have inside you.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

A link to the Humanure Hand book is in post #6 of this thread: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/outhouse-verbotten-1967/

Thank you UncleJoe 

weblife.org: Humanure Handbook: Chapter 8: The Sawdust Toilet


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I would be hesitant on the septic tank, not only for the reasons cowboy mentioned, but also because unless you've been vigilant about what's going in it, you don't know exactly what's in it at this time. Anyone in your family had an ear infection and took antibiotics? How long does that take to clear out of the septic, for certain? 

I could be wrong about stuff like that, maybe that sort of thing isn't an issue. But if it were me, I'd probably do some studying on humanure (the book by that title might not be at your library, but it is on amazon). I'd maybe start with the homemade composting toilet others have mentioned. That way you can have more control over the input (no bleach or other cleaners, no human excrement from anyone on medication, etc.).

I live in a house full of males, and I've told them all to pee on the compost piles. So far, no takers...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

goshengirl said:


> I live in a house full of males, and I've told them all to pee on the compost piles. So far, no takers...


WHAT??? A houseful of males and no one wants to pee outside on the compost pile??? I would start looking for different males. The one's you have now are obviously defective.

Back in PA I ran a home for wayward old timey musicians. They were more than happy to pee in a bottle so I could spread it around. Not all the time, but some nights are just a bit too cold to go out.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In the old days they never recommended using human manure on the garden. I will stick to that. There is often plenty of animal manure around to use on the garden.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

hiwall said:


> In the old days they never recommended using human manure on the garden. I will stick to that. There is often plenty of animal manure around to use on the garden.


I agree, Too many things can be wrong especially household chemicals, bacteria and drugs.

In Taiwan its all recycled but cooked into dry fertilizer and tested first.

Now urine is pretty well sterile and hot nitrogen. I thought all guys liked to pee outside so we don't have to aim.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I wouldn't use any "Commercial" Humanure, especially on food crops, too many unknowns and although they are reported to be safe to use - do you believe everything the government tells you?

We've composted waste from our "Camp Easychairs", it's drug and chemical free and stayed in the pile "brewing" for several years before using but there wasn't that much of it added to the piles.

In a SHTF situation, No. 2 wont go to the septic tank, it will end up in the compost pile.

On another note, diluted urine is an effective fungicide for some blights, my grandparents would spray it on pecan trees when the fungus hit them. 

My grandson, soon to be 5, has been feeding the garden(peeing) for several years now and I dont see him changing his ways for a good long while! lol


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

Seems to be a pretty common practice down Mexico way; running the sewer into the vegetable garden. Makes for some really pretty produce.......also makes for hepatitis when one consumes the vegetables.


----------



## Dadforfive (Mar 1, 2014)

I knew it sounded too easy lol. Thanks for the info, i have a lot more studying to do than i thought I did!!!!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

*Fungicide?*



Davarm said:


> I wouldn't use any "Commercial" Humanure, especially on food crops, too many unknowns and although they are reported to be safe to use - do you believe everything the government tells you?
> 
> We've composted waste from our "Camp Easychairs", it's drug and chemical free and stayed in the pile "brewing" for several years before using but there wasn't that much of it added to the piles.
> 
> ...


Never knew about the fungicide benefits! I just know urine as a great source of nitrogen. It is also a great deer and pest deterrent, let's them know a predator is in the area. It used to be fun to take tomatoes and stuff into work and have folks ask how I get them to grow so nice, I told them I pee on them.

As far as ecoli and other nasties from human poop, You just need to compost, as you would any raw manure. I had a free source for horse manure way back when and would make a pile, cover it with black plastic for three years and had great compost. The heat would kill all weed seeds and time killed everything else.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Davarm said:


> I wouldn't use any "Commercial" Humanure, especially on food crops, too many unknowns and although they are reported to be safe to use - do you believe everything the government tells you?


Just wanted to add to this. Do some searches about what pharmaceuticals are being found in the water supplies that treatment plants do not filter out. also look into what percentage of your prescription pass into your urine, without being used.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Woody said:


> Never knew about the fungicide benefits! I just know urine as a great source of nitrogen. It is also a great deer and pest deterrent, let's them know a predator is in the area. It used to be fun to take tomatoes and stuff into work and have folks ask how I get them to grow so nice, I told them I pee on them.
> 
> As far as ecoli and other nasties from human poop, You just need to compost, as you would any raw manure. I had a free source for horse manure way back when and would make a pile, cover it with black plastic for three years and had great compost. The heat would kill all weed seeds and time killed everything else.


I've been reading up on growing "Giant" Leeks, one person that has grown them to be 14 pounds(thats a really huge leek) said he pees on them regularly! lol Wonder if he washes them well before he eats them?



Woody said:


> Just wanted to add to this. Do some searches about what pharmaceuticals are being found in the water supplies that treatment plants do not filter out. also look into what percentage of your prescription pass into your urine, without being used.


I haven't done any specific research on the subject but I have heard quite a bit about drugs that are found in the lakes and rivers and what passes into the public water supplies.

We "RO" our drinking water but cant filter enough for the garden so we are out of luck there(for now), The only "drug" that is used in this house besides insulin are aspirin and tylonol/motrin and we use those sparingly so fertilizing and fungal spraying with urine should have minimal hazards if we decide to do it.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Woody said:


> Just wanted to add to this. Do some searches about what pharmaceuticals are being found in the water supplies that treatment plants do not filter out. also look into what percentage of your prescription pass into your urine, without being used.


Cool, my tomatoes won't have high blood pressure!


----------

